# KBOX mini sleeve



## Rossouw (17/2/16)

Hey guys

My friend bought himself a Kangertech Toptank mini, but he wants to get a sleeve for the mod, anyone have stock?

thanks


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/2/16)

We have stock:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...eeve-fits-kanger-subox-kit?variant=6995574915

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/2/16)

We have them Rossouw. Available in store. Not on our website yet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mari (18/2/16)

Good day we stock them as well -http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/kangertech-subox-mini-silicon-case/ @ R60.00 each have them in clear, blue, black and  pink


----------

